# I Need To Know



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

If a bird went 24 hours not drinking and seizing every (averaged out) few hours, and went around 12 hours with out eating before seeing a vet; what are his chances of recovery? Keep in mind, he is with the vet now and has been tube fed and received fluids.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

What is wrong with him?


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

He just started seizing periodically. He wouldn't eat(for the most part, but he did eat seed at 9pm last night and nothing else until the Vet's tube feeding) or drink. It was the absolute scariest moment of my life. I'm still deathly afraid. He is my baby and I love him more than life itself and will give anything to make him better. I just wanna know what his chances are of being ok.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh that is so scarey.
I don't know the answer I'm sorry.

Have you called the vet to see how he's going?

Sending prayers and chirps from Skiddles and I. xx


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

I haven't called because I want to give him time to benefit from the treatments and I don't want to bombard the Doctor with my Over Protective Mommy-ness. Thank you so much for the support. It means a lot.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

How long has he been at the vet? Surely a call towards the end of the day won't hurt.  After all he is your bubba. 

When Skiddles was in birdy hospital for five nights - I rang every day I could (except the weekend cos they weren't technically open). 

Its ok too. It's only once a day. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think there's any way for us to say, since lots of things can cause those symptoms. It's good that he's getting treatment. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

As said above, so many things could have caused the symptoms. I work at an avian vets and it is not uncommon to see a bird having a seizure, especially if they have unsafe metal in their toys  I wouldn't like to say how well he will recover but stay positive


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is the vet doing blood tests/a basline complete blood count and chemistry to find out the cause of the seizures? 

Will keep you both in my thoughts, hope the vet is able to find out what caused the seizures and he is able to make a full recovery. Please keep us updated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

At 2 he will have been there for only 24 hours. I'm gonna call and check up on him.  She hasn't called, so I'm going to take that as a good sign since there are 4 reasons she would call and only 1 of them are good. Thank you for all the support. I will keep you guys posted  :lutino:


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

We can't calculate the chances as there's no one thing that could be wrong, but you've improved his chances immensely by getting him vet care. I hope he gets better!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry, Dena, this is frightening stuff, and I hope everything is going to be ok in the end. 
I understand that you don't want to be annoying everyone at the vet surgery but if you feel scared and worried just call them, after all it's you who pay the bills so you deserve all the updates you need!


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

I just spoke to Dr.April. Milo has 2 pieces of metal in his system. He's still not eating because of how sick it's making him. BUT, she says she CAN DEFINITELY save him. We're about to break the bank...time to sell EVERYTHING!!!!! The bill went from $601.49 to $1140...wow.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Did he ingest them? I'm glad the vet can help him- that's good news. Sending good thoughts to Milo.


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

I feel like a really bad mommy because I didn't know that bread ties were lead. I secured a toy to the top of his cage with a bread tie. He chewed on it ALL THE TIME! I didn't know until I brought it up to the Vet and I removed it immediately.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I'm very glad that she's confident she can save him, but goodness that's going to be an expensive lesson to learn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

He should be coming home tomorrow!!!! I'm so excited! My aunt has a care credit card and is going to help me!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't blame yourself for it though.
The vet is able to fix Milo thats the important thing now.
So glad of the good news.
Hugs and chirps coming your way. :flowers:


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad to hear that Milo is getting better and that your aunt is going to help you out with the bill.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad things are looking up for your fid! But it is a good lesson to other folks too so you may be saving others by knowing what caused it too  no bread ties!


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

MILO'S HOME! Still need prayers because the vet said he could relapse, but I believe he will be fine.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so glad for you! I didn't know about bread ties so thank you for sharing, you probably saved me a lot of heartache. Bread doesn't come with those ties here, but they can be found in many other products 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DenaWilson90 (May 21, 2013)

No problem! I even called the shop that I git him from to let them know. Thank you guys for all of your support!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad he's home.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm happy to hear that he's back and will get better!


----------

